# Puncture resistant Utv tires



## Farmer Tom (May 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the run flat or puncture resistant tires by GPS or SunF. I was watching the video on them and was thinking about purchasing a set. I have seen some good feedback on them from some other forums where they say the ride is not bad at all and that the extra weight is not that big of a deal for what you get in peace of mind. I ride in many very rocky areas where the rocks are like knifes. I just want the confidence in going out and not having a flat. I have tried Maxxis big horns and I had a set of the STI tires and had flats on both just about every time I went and rode or worse while hunting. Anyone with experience with them please let me know.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check these out.
http://cdn.polarisindustries.com/polaris/mil/2013/img/media/videos/TerrainArmor.mp4


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have never had that problem with my ATV, But when I go out west Elk hunting I have with my Truck, Rocks cutting the Tires, I went to 10 ply tires on the Truck, and I haven't had a flat from a Rock sense.
I don't know if they make 10 ply ATV tires or not ?, but if they do, that should solve the problem. IMHO.

Kevin


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I put tire slime in mine. Never a problem.....knock on wood.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Check these out.
> 
> http://cdn.polarisindustries.com/polaris/mil/2013/img/media/videos/TerrainArmor.mp4



Those are cool. I wonder if they would clog up with mud over time or if the tire spinning and flexing would keep them clean...


----------

